# Locomotive stamps



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I used to collect stamps and I still like them, so...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

By George, we've got a good thread going! These are all US.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Vincent said:


> By George, we've got a good thread going! These are all US.


This sure has my stamp of approval!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Hawaiian, Japanese, and Chinese.[/ATTACH]


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks guys for posting your stamps never saw them before.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

FABULOUS thread, guys! Thanks for posting some really fun, artistic stamps! I especially like the streamliners!

TJ


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, you know Vincent.....always wanting to put his STAMP on the hobby......:laugh:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, you know Vincent.....always wanting to put his STAMP on the hobby......:laugh:


Bad pun of the day. Accurate, though.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Vincent said:


> Bad pun of the day


At least the day wasn't a total loss....:laugh:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I would like to buy a model of that Egyptian locomotive.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I definitely want to buy a model of that French locomotive.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Where does New Zealand buy its locomotives? They still have a few steam locomotives in service, but most of their trains are electric. They also have passenger trains in which over half the cars are self-propelled.

New Zealand has spent a lot of money upgrading old locomotives of various types, but I cannot find any information on where their locomotives are manufactured.


----------



## DeltaPapa (Dec 19, 2016)

*150th Anniversary TCRR commemoratives*

The USPS has released it's commemorative plate of stamps for the 150th Anniversary of the completion of the Transcontinental Railroad.
https://store.usps.com/store/product/buy-stamps/transcontinental-railroad-S_570404


----------

